# Recommendations On Poconos, Pa Campgrounds?



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

We're hoping to head to the Poconos Memorial Day weekend. I called Otter Lake, and of course, they are already booked solid. I've been to Mountain Vista Campground as well, and found that to be okay - nothing special, but okay. They didn't have a great pool, which is the only thing that worries me about booking there on Memorial Day weekend...would like a decent pool for the kids to swim if the weather permits. We were there in October last time, so swimming didn't matter.

We'd like to go tubing (if warm enough) or canoeing, do some hiking, and my nephew would like to try ziplining. I'm not stuck in the general vicinity of Otter Lake - anything in that area that is near some activities would be a good start.

Recommendations?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Twin Streams campground

It's not the Pocono's, but several of us go to Morris, PA Twin Streams Campground for Memorial Day weekend.

A few miles to the PA Grand Canyon, and tons of hiking, biking, and even kayaking, canoeing and tubing on the Pine Creek.

Pretty basic campground, with hook ups and no pool, but plenty to do with all the families that go on a regular basis.

Steve


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Twin Streams campground
> 
> It's not the Pocono's, but several of us go to Morris, PA Twin Streams Campground for Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> ...


Ditto. We have been going for years and havent ran out of things to do there yet and there are others that have been going for a lot longer.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Twin Streams campground
> 
> It's not the Pocono's, but several of us go to Morris, PA Twin Streams Campground for Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> ...


Ditto. We have been going for years and havent ran out of things to do there yet and there are others that have been going for a lot longer.
[/quote]

what they said ;-)


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for the info - we ended up booking at Stoneybrook Estates for memorial day, but visiting the PA Grand Canynon is on our list this summer, so I'll def check this campground out!


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

Twin Streams is a good stop. We had a great time there last year. We are staying a little closer to home this year for memorial day. If we had additional time, we would have put twin streams on our to do list again. Great site!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

you may want to look at other campgrounds in the area as well - this is bare bones no frill - it is nice and it is clean.......but one the attractions is a fun group of families when we go memorial day.....

I am simply implying there may be other campgrounds with more amenities


----------

